# [A] Ysera's Traum sucht nette aktive Member



## Mandarinchen (22. März 2009)

Hallo!


Wir, das ist die Allianz Gilde Ysera's Traum auf dem Server Alexstrasza, suchen noch nette aktive Member!

Wir sind aus der Gilde Arac Attack hervorgegangen, quasi der harte Kern, der sich nun als Ysera's Traum neu formiert hat.
Wir suchen noch aktive Member, die auch gerne mal raiden möchten, da uns auf Grund der Neugründung natürlich Leute fehlen. Wir kennen Naxx, die meisten von uns haben Naxx clear, ein paar waren auch Naxx 25, Obsi haben wir alle clear, und ein paar auch Obis 25. 
Ja, wir wollen raiden, allerdings würde ich uns als Freizeitgilde bezeichnen. Ihr bekommt bei uns weder online Zeiten vorgeschrieben, noch wird es an 5 Abenden  in der Woche einen Raid geben! Wir wollen das ganze gemütlich angehen, ohne Druck und Stress.
Natürlich freuen wir uns, wenn ihr aktiv seid, und oft on, aber ihr müßt nicht 7 Abende vor dem Pc verbringen.
Auch euer Equip-Stand ist nicht ausschlaggebend. Ausrüstung farmen geht mit einer hilfbereiten Gilde schließlich viel einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erwartungen haben wir nicht viele:

*Was wir erwarten:*


ein Mindestalter von 20 Jahren (zumindest ein geistiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
TS und ein funktionierendes Headset
Level 80 ist natürlich sehr von Vorteil, Ausrüstung farmen ist mit der Gilde kein Problem
gute Umgangsformen und Respekt gegenüber anderen Spielern
Humor
Geduld und Ehrgeiz in gesunden Maßen

*Wen suchen wir:*

Tank:
Krieger, Druide

DD:
Elementar-Schamane, Verstärker-Schamane, Magier

Heiler:
Resto Schamane, Priester, Paladin


*Was wir bieten:*

Das Gildenklima ist sehr gut bei uns. Wir sind ein lustiger Haufen würde ich mal sagen! Neue Member werden freundlich aufgenommen, und auch unterstützt. Sei es durch Besuche in Heroischen Instanzen, oder durch den Einsatz unserer Handwerksfertigkeiten. TS ist nicht nur während Instanzen an, sondern auch so ist unser TS recht gut besucht.

Wir haben, wie schon erwähnt, TS, ein Forum und eine HP (http://yserastraum.host.allvatar.com, ist noch im Aufbau). Auch ein Gildenbankfach besitzen wir, was allerdings für niemanden ausschlaggebend sein wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr habt bei uns die Möglichkeit, in entspanntem Klima die 10er Raids kennenzulernen (oder auch die Erfolge in den Heros zu erreichen), ohne euch mit Randomgruppen herum ärgern zu müssen.

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, würde ich mich sehr freuen, von euch zu hören! Entweder hier eine PM, oder ihr bewerbt euch direkt auf unserer Site! Natürlich könn tihr euch auch in Game melden, dann bitte bei *Mandarina*, oder *Andijäger*, bzw. *Rauschbart*


Vielleicht bis bald,

Mandarina


----------



## SOB22 (25. März 2009)

Ich bin dem Aufruf gefolgt und seit gut einer Woche neues Mitglied bei der Gilde und ich bin sehr froh das ich Ysera's Traum beigetreten bin. Die Leute sind alle wirklich unheimlich nett und freundlich. Aber vor allem unglaublich hilfsbereit. Gerade Leute die noch nicht das absolut beste Equip haben wird sehr dabei geholfen dies zu ändern, zum einen durch regelmäßige Hero Instanzen aber auch durch das herstellen von Items (Schneider, Juwe etc.).

Und der Spaß kommt auch nicht zu kurz. Vor allem im TS ist immer was los und das nicht nur während den Inis, auch sonst wird sich dort getroffen und viel gelacht.

Ich kann also nur jedem empfehlen sich die Gilde einmal näher auszuschauen, vor allem an die Leute die vielleicht noch nicht das Über-Equip haben und jede Instanz und jeden Raid im Schlaf beherrschen.
Versucht es einfach mal.


----------



## Ordischa (25. März 2009)

ich habe mandarinchen schon mal eine pn geschrieben leider kam da nichts zurück sonst hätte ich die gilde aus gerne ausprobiert. kann aber auch daran liegen das ich erst ein level 21 krieger bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn eine gilde noch ältere mitspieler sucht.


ich bin als scolo anzutreffen


----------



## Lorato (26. März 2009)

Hi ordischa

Also das Manda dir aufgrund deines Lv nicht Antwortet kann ich mir ned vorstellen, denke hat sie nur übersehen, werd ihr Bescheid geben.
Bin schon sehr lange mit den Gildenleuten unterwegs und das ich noch immer mit ihnen unterwegs bin hat seinen Grund, also Meldet euch ruhig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordischa (26. März 2009)

das ist klasse. war aber auch die tage nicht online und vielleicht hat sie mich daher im spiel nicht angetroffen. freue mich wenn ich von ihr höre.


----------



## EvilChris (27. März 2009)

Hat ja gut geklappt! ^^


----------



## Mandarinchen (28. März 2009)

Ordischa, du hast ne PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (1. April 2009)

Wollte nur mal sagen, dass unsere Suche noch aktuell ist!

Gibt es denn keine Spieler mehr, die entspannt Inis besuchen, Erfolge erreichen und die 10er Raids kennen lernen wollen?

Wie gesagt, euer Equipstand spielt bei uns keine Rolle! Und beißen tun wir auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also meldet euch!

Vielleicht bis bald,

Mandarina


----------



## Ordischa (2. April 2009)

moin manda

ich habe dich in die f list aufgenommen und wenn ich wieder mal on bin melde ich mich bei dir. ansonsten kannst du ja auch nach scolo ausschau halten. ist jetzt ein 34 er schutzkrieger


----------



## Mandarinchen (5. April 2009)

So, mal ein kleiner Push!

Wir suchen immer noch, traut euch - wir beißen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (11. April 2009)

Unsere Suche ist noch aktuell - wir würden uns über neue Member freuen!


----------



## Mandarinchen (16. April 2009)

Und /push!

Wir suchen noch - meldet Euch!


----------



## Mandarinchen (20. April 2009)

Und wieder hoch damit - wir suchen euch immer nocht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (25. April 2009)

und /push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (30. April 2009)

Und wieder hoch damit!

3 neue Member sind inzwischen wieder zu uns gestoßen!
Aber wir wollen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meldet euch ruhig, wir freuen uns immer über Zuwachs!

Bis bald,

Manda


----------

